# 3 kids in a Prius?



## shooflymama (May 23, 2005)

Hi all,

Have any of you managed to make a Prius work with three young kids? If so, what carseat/booster seat combinations have worked?

We currently have two kids, 1 and 3, and that has been very comfortable. Plenty of room for them, us, stuff.

We are thinking about trying for a third kid, but are loath to think about driving anything other than a Prius. If everything went as planned, we would need to fit an infant seat, and seats for a 5 and a 3 year old. We are not afraid of being a little smushed, so long as it's safe .

Thanks in advance for any and all advice, insight, experiences, etc.!!!


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

I've done a booster and a marathon in my dh's old Prius with an older child in a regular seat belt.

I think space-wise it works fine. Especially in the new ones, which are quite roomy.

I still prefer my mini van for multiple younger children. The happioest day was when I could keep the wiggly baby from pulling the older children's hair and scratching at their arms. The first day I had a van, I separated everyone.

I remember it well. That was one blissful drive.


----------



## Artichokie (Jun 19, 2007)

Have you been to the prius forum? I've seen pictures that ppl have posted of three car seats in the back, but I didn't note the specific arrangement, since I was busy trying to figure out if I could transport three Labradors and two children.









http://priuschat.com/forums/


----------



## shooflymama (May 23, 2005)

I actually posted this exact same question on Prius Chat







.

Here is the thread there, if anyone else is interested:

http://priuschat.com/forums/prius-ma...tml#post591783


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Wow.


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
Wow.

lol I mean yeah, totally fun.


----------



## Ellie'sMom (Aug 10, 2002)

Wow. And I thought we knew how to get OT and self-righteous here on MDC.









OP, fwiw we have a booster and 2 carseats in the back of our Passat wagon. It's tight, but doable.

Dreaming of a hybrid or diesel minivan...


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

That's crazy over at prius chat! FWIW, we survived quite well, 3 kids in a honda civic and then an accord. Not that much bigger than a prius!


----------



## shooflymama (May 23, 2005)

Dahlia RW,

What was your carseat situation with the civic and accord? Our other car is a civic.

Thanks!


----------



## shooflymama (May 23, 2005)

Well, that was an interesting experience







. THat was my first post on Prius Chat.

I didn't find the thread I posted on Prius Chat to be as helpful as this one I found later on using the Prius as a young family car:

http://priuschat.com/forums/prius-ma...amily-car.html

Much better, IMO, if you're interested







.


----------



## MacKinnon (Jun 15, 2004)

Wow! What a crazy thread! I think you could make it work, I had three across in my Vibe and while I don't know the measurements of the back seat of the Prius, I can't imagine it's much smaller than my Vibe. Seats like the Radian are narrow enough you should be OK


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Well, it was the 80s, so two of us pretty much were only in ff not safe boosters (the type with the arm that comes across and the seatbelt goes through - no shoulder belts in that car. and one FF who knows what type of vinyl and metal carseat. But that said, the cargo issue wasn't a problem with 3 and the back seats of civics and accords now are much bigger than they were then.


----------

